# ? about bucklings testicles



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, here's the low down: 
Oliver-nigerian dwarf was born mid-April of 2010 making him a little over 8 months old now. I was hoping he would be ready to breed the girls a few months ago but he showed no interest in breeding so I ended up buying another buck for breedings this past fall. Not a huge deal as I realize some bucks just aren't ready to breed in that first year. 
Anyhow, my question is about Oliver's testicles. I can feel that both of them are definately there but it's like the sac that holds them isn't big enough. The testicles aren't fully dropped down into the sac--I'd say about 75% of them is in the tight sac. I tried taking pics but don't know if you can really see what I mean with his thick winter hair swirled all over. 
Do you think this will affect his ability to produce kids? I bought Trapper who is out of some of the same lines as Oliver & I really like Trappers type better so was debating on actually selling Oliver but I don't want to sell him as a breeding buck if he won't be able to produce. The breeder I bought him from is terrible about e-mailing me back so I thought I'd see what you all have to say.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't tell from the pictures....too much hair. But it is absolutely possible that he is infertile if his testicles are abnormally small. Fainters can be disqualified from the show ring for that because of fertility issues being associated with size.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

THat sounds to me like a gene that you don't want to pass to the next generation.

My $.02
Tom


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree, any faults in your buck are going to pass on to every kid that comes out of him (whether recessively or not)... no need to take the chance of passing on a potential issue... I'd wether him & find him a great home as a pet, then he'll have the best chance at a happy home.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

First let me say I have no "on the ground experience" with nigi dwarfs, but what comes to mind are 2 things. First is it possible he has a pair of retained testicles? Secondly I have seen improperly banded wethers. The wether was banded while the testies were inside the body cavity rather than in the sac. The sac dries up and falls off but the testicles are still intact but inside. Eventually ,as they grow, they push outward, almost forming a New Sac, just smaller...Either way I would think fertility would be an issue with this little guy, possibly low conception rates due to improper temperature control of the testicles...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is odd. If you really want to use him as a buck, I would wait another 6 months and see if it looking normal or the same. If it doesn't change within 6 more months, I would castrate and sell him as a wether. You won't want to use a faulty buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He does have alot of hair covering the goods...can't blame him though, Brrrr!

At 8 months, he should be doing some blubbering and snorting...but there are some that are slow to mature.

It's pretty cold here...wind chills below zero and I've noticed my 3 and 7 year old bucks with their goods all sucked up with the bottom of the sac almost horizontal behind them. My boys are awesome "manly" guys too, is it possible that Oliver is just cold? My 3 year old had a tight firm package as a yearling, now that he's matured it hangs like the best of them do :wink:

Don't be too quick to see this as a fault, if you like the bloodlines, hold onto him and see how he grows...you never know, once it warms up he may feel like relaxing and letting them drop. You should feel both in the sack, if you don't then I'd say theres a problem.

I'm wondering too that if a tight package on a buck is indicative of the dams udder attachments :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree...he will pass it along and he may have low to zero sperm count...with them being so small....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dude took till he was almost 9-10 months old before he noticed he was a buck (and he ran with bucks) his testis look just like that so I would give him longer before giving up on him.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I was actually wondering if the cold weather may have some play in this also. The testicles are firm and as long as my thumb but seems like they haven't dropped down all of the way. I'll have to check size comparisons with my older buck tomorrow--oh boy lol! I paid $475 for this buckling--he was originally listed for $800 so I had some high hopes. I'll contact the breeder about the situation & maybe I'll get a replacement. The original owner had high hopes for him & even wanted kids out of him. I don't believe there have been any problems genetic wise with this passing on--the breeder is very responsible & I highly doubt she would even sell a breeding buck with the potential of any type of known defects that could arrise. 
I will pass it by her though but probably hang onto him til late Spring & see if any changes happen and go from there. Thanks for the inputs


----------

